# kinda cool ads



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Guitar, for sale. Yup, just a guitar, for sale, on Kijiji. | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
_
This is a guitar, for sale, on Kijiji. 
Let's not make it complicated. 
It's an acoustic, six-string Fender. 
Had one previous owner, who claimed not to play it much. 
Means you would be the third owner, which would make you, a charm? 
I played it for a few months before buying myself a Fender acoustic-electric. 
Near the end of those few months, I noticed a twang on the first two frets of the lower E. 
So, it's not perfect, but neither are you, or I for that matter! 
What is perfect, is this ad, which is why you're still considering buying the guitar. 
Right?_










Beautiful Banjolele Beckon's Buyers! | String | City of Toronto | Kijiji
_
Behold, the most marvellous melodic musical match-up maybe ever, the banjo style ukulele! This is a Gretsch 1883 Banjolele, like new (but used), and only up for sale because I already own an acoustic-electric ukulele that I love (and need for performances) and it's a little jealous of how cool the Gretsch is. That, and I need the space for another instrument I intend to purchase. Anyway, why are you still reading? Buy it already!








_


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

here's a cool one for you, Mike from Canmore is selling his kit, 14K

Your chance to own a massive, kick-ass drum kit! | Drums & Percussion | Banff / Canmore | Kijiji


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

So Mike is deaf now and don’t need the drums.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

deaf............or evicted


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> here's a cool one for you, Mike from Canmore is selling his kit, 14K
> 
> Your chance to own a massive, kick-ass drum kit! | Drums & Percussion | Banff / Canmore | Kijiji



Is "Mike from Canmore" a meme now? If yes, it started on canadiangunnutz. A guy appeared out of nowhere a month or so ago, looking for legal advice and got 19 conflicting opinions many on purpose due to the general stupidity of the question. It was one of those fairly epic time frame defining threads. It was posted by Mike. From Canmore. Who then ghosted a day or so later, never to be seen again, but whose name is invoked (Mike from Canmore said.....) frequently in other threads now, especially where obvious answered legal questions are asked. Or where sketchiness is being described or advised, this is how Mike from Canmore did it etc.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Mike fm Canmore was a reappearing character on CBC's Air Farce comedy show in the 90's......


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Davestp1 said:


> Mike fm Canmore was a reappearing character on CBC's Air Farce comedy show in the 90's......


What was the dog's name?


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I would take him more seriously if the bass drums weren't backwards so he's been playing the resonant heads...
14k is dumb but this is fairly high end stuff. I bet he gets a good offer.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

jimmythegeek said:


> What was the dog's name?


Norm


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This is Mike.













vadsy said:


> here's a cool one for you, Mike from Canmore is selling his kit, 14K
> 
> Your chance to own a massive, kick-ass drum kit! | Drums & Percussion | Banff / Canmore | Kijiji


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> This is Mike.
> 
> View attachment 315484


In Canmore? with a sweet kit and man cave like that? not on a cops salary. besides, no gyms in town could hold that guy


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> Is "Mike from Canmore" a meme now? If yes, it started on canadiangunnutz. A guy appeared out of nowhere a month or so ago, looking for legal advice and got 19 conflicting opinions many on purpose due to the general stupidity of the question. It was one of those fairly epic time frame defining threads. It was posted by Mike. From Canmore. Who then ghosted a day or so later, never to be seen again, but whose name is invoked (Mike from Canmore said.....) frequently in other threads now, especially where obvious answered legal questions are asked. Or where sketchiness is being described or advised, this is how Mike from Canmore did it etc.


I'm not sure if it is. I watched Canmore change from a group of Mikes to the most interesting man in the world guys. Still plenty of Mikes around but the vibe is different. Mike lives in Exshaw now


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The kit doesn't have a gong. Not interested.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

vadsy said:


> In Canmore? with a sweet kit and man cave like that? not on a cops salary. besides, no gyms in town could hold that guy


If he's lugging that kit around he doesn't need a gym.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

davetcan said:


> If he's lugging that kit around he doesn't need a gym.


that thing is bolted to the floor. When he hits that floor Tom mounted above his head the whole thing used to flip over. Construction company came in and drilled the studs into the rock bed


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

keto said:


> Is "Mike from Canmore" a meme now? If yes, it started on canadiangunnutz. A guy appeared out of nowhere a month or so ago, looking for legal advice and got 19 conflicting opinions many on purpose due to the general stupidity of the question. It was one of those fairly epic time frame defining threads. It was posted by Mike. From Canmore. Who then ghosted a day or so later, never to be seen again, but whose name is invoked (Mike from Canmore said.....) frequently in other threads now, especially where obvious answered legal questions are asked. Or where sketchiness is being described or advised, this is how Mike from Canmore did it etc.


The gun nutz Mike from Canmore has been a meme for a long time. When the registry died in 2012 he was buying up everyone's guns.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jimmythegeek said:


> I would take him more seriously if the bass drums weren't backwards so he's been playing the resonant heads...
> 14k is dumb but this is fairly high end stuff. I bet he gets a good offer.


yea, I noticed that too. and what's up with the snare/kick/hi-hat setup? dude must be all double bass all the time



laristotle said:


> The kit doesn't have a gong. Not interested.


it has one, on the last page


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> it has one, on the last page


Oh, so there is. Wrong colour then.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

The fact that the kit is facing the mirrors tells me all I need to know about Mike from Canmore.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> The fact that the kit is facing the mirrors tells me all I need to know about Mike from Canmore.


Has to make sure that his 'rock face' is just right, eh?!


----------

